# When did you begin showing?



## BigBenLoverforLife (Sep 19, 2012)

rexing93 said:


> I recently began lessons (I'll have my fourth lesson this Thursday) and was wondering how long it'll take me to begin showing? Now I'm not asking people to give me estimates on when they think I'll start being able to go to schooling shows, local shows, charity shows, etc...because I know I still have some learning to do. XD However, I'm just curious as of when others began their show career so I can have a bit of an idea so I can make a reasonable goal for when to start competing.
> 
> So when did you go to your first show? How many months/years of lessons did you have? Etc.
> 
> ...




You will probably wait a while. My first show was 4 1/2 years after I started riding.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I have ridden as a toddler, took group lessons from age 8 to 15, when to the occassional show at 13 then the next few years I went to lots of gymkhanas. Still went to occasional open show in my 20's but at 29 I started working with private coaches then started to show on circuits & haven't stopped.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ponypile (Nov 7, 2007)

I started riding the summer I turned 15. I took lessons almost everyday (4-5 days a week) for 2 months. I know that seems like a lot, but I worked hard at a barn everyday and in exchange I got lessons. By the end of it I could walk, trot, canter, tell my posting diagonals, and tell my canter leads most of the time. Then I went to a show and had a terrible time. The horse I was riding was the type who was safe, but tested you if you weren't confident. At the show she was quite tough. Rude on the ground, and fast and fussy when I was riding her. I went in mostly beginner walk/trot classes, which went ok but I didn't place well in. I went in some classes for my age group too which was a mistake as I was too nervous and wasn't able to handle my horse properly when she was misbehaving. In hindsight, I wish I had waited until next season, I think I would have had a better time.


----------



## rexing93 (Dec 6, 2012)

Thank you all your input. I appreciate it.


----------



## HorseCourage (Feb 28, 2012)

I began showing 3 years ago (this will be my third year) and I took lessons for 2 years prior to that!


----------



## HorseMom1025 (Jul 17, 2012)

There are so many variables. The answer will vary depending on many factors.

My daughter was 7 (almost 8) when she started riding lessons. She went to her first schooling show (with 4H) after 6 months of weekly lessons. Her horse was a school horse who had BTDT and took very good care of her.

Later she showed her Godmother's 23 year old horse. He was more spirited (even at his age) and gave her more trouble...but with just around a year of lessons, she was able to handle it.

Her horse (Acey) can be a brat. We have good and bad shows with her. Kitten is much more confident and handles Acey's moods well...but I'm so glad we didn't start showing with a difficult horse...I don't think she would have continued.

So, if you have a good horse, a good trainer, and self-confidence, you can show sooner rather than later. Add 3 months for every missing element. 

Oh, and remember, showing is expensive! We average between $250 - $300 per show for show fees. (Trainer, gas, stall, entry fees, hotel, supplies). We only show smaller local shows. Kittens English show clothes average around $300 per year (she grows like a weed). So, don't show until you are financially ready too. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rexing93 (Dec 6, 2012)

Thank you for the comments, HorseCourage and HorseMom1025!

Right now I'm riding one of our riding academy's horses and she's definitely one that has seen it all, done it all, etc. 

My goal is to hopefully start showing in farm shows and/or local schooling shows.
Our riding academy does "farm" shows and they're kind of like practice shows for the students.
Then we have a few local "schooling" shows between the nearby facilities.

I mean I've definitely taken into consideration that the training, how fast the student learns, etc with the time frame.
Also, since I began my riding lessons a few weeks ago, my confidence went up greatly.

As for money, our facility gave us a sheet of price ranges for the shows, so I've been aware of those costs now too.

Again, thank you for the comments/advice!


----------



## HorseMom1025 (Jul 17, 2012)

I always warn people about the fees because I think it can be deceptive. Our shows are normally $8 per class, which seems cheap. But then you add office fees ($7), stall fees ($15), ground fees (if no stall), shavings ($7/bag)...and I normally write a check to the show for $80.

A cheap hotel? $75
1/2 tank of gas to pull the trailer? $50
Coaching fee? $50 per day
Our share of the coach's hotel? $25

It adds up quickly!

If your barn offers smaller schooling shows, that is wonderful. I bet you could start those within 3 months of riding lessons (with your coach's approval of course.). We loved schooling shows when Kitten first started and still attend them 3 years later because they are a great way to hone skills and prepare for the larger shows.

Good luck!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rexing93 (Dec 6, 2012)

Trust me, I know they can seem deceiving. Before I had received the "estimated costs" sheet I figured it'd be a bit cheaper (I wasn't way off--but then again, those costs are for the nearby local shows). I'm sure whenever I'm skilled enough to travel cross country I'll have to be a little more worried about the price XD thankfully I have some time before that happens though. 

Again, thank you! I absolutely appreciate it


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Well, I started riding when I was about 2 years old. 

Went to my first horse show when I was 4 years old (halter classes, western pleasure, and gaming barrels & poles). 

Took my first official riding lesson at age 25, and have taken a lesson here and there for various disciplines. 

So I guess you could say I took the "back way" to riding, because I just plain grew up doing it. You are certainly never too old for riding lessons though! You can always learn new things.

Maybe for some persceptive, I have a younger cousin who started taking riding lessons probably about 4 or 5 years ago. And I believe last year was when she competed in her first schooling show. She does not have her own horse, so she uses her trainer's horse. I just watched her compete at a show this past weekend and each event was $10 (she did 5 events), plus the trainer charges $75 for the day to use her horse and for coaching, plus her mom and dad drove 3 hours one way to the show (gas $$$), please you buy food to eat while you are there, etc etc. They said for the whole weekend, they were spending about $300 when it was all said and done --- and that was without overnight stalls.


----------



## rexing93 (Dec 6, 2012)

Thank you, beau159! I appreciate it.


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_Although I started riding at an early age (5/6), I didn't really take riding lessons until I was a teenager for a few years. Then, because of life events, I didn't ride for a few years. When I got back into riding, it took a year before I attempted a show, and then it was a disaster.... I didn't show again for another 6 months or so, and on a different horse. I also take, on average, one private lesson a month, just because of how my shifts fall. _

_I didn't start to show until I was 25ish.  I still only do schooling shows/fall fairs, with an odd other show thrown in, since showing is expensive. Plus, the division I would be in for Trillium goes on a Friday, and I can't call in sick to work for a horse show. Lose money to spend money? No thanks. LOL_


----------



## MelissaAnn (Aug 26, 2011)

I started taking lessons as an adult, age 25! It took me a year and a half to go to my first show, I was taking lessons once a week. I did two classes, halter and adult english walk/trot. Find a local fun show and start small. You never know who your competition is going to be, and if you don't do well, you aren't out as much money. and have fun! and bring safety pins.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

I guess it whenever your instructor feels is right. They have youth and adult W/T only and W/T individual canter classes. It's just a matter of finding a local show that has those classed. Also, if you ride W/T youth you may not like being stuck with kids much younger then you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rexing93 (Dec 6, 2012)

Thank you for all your input! I really appreciate it!


----------



## NaeNae87 (Feb 26, 2013)

I started riding (complete beginner) when I was 23, I went to my first show after about 18 months of lessons. 
I am now 26 and am in my second year of competing. I love it. This year my horse (the one in my avatar) have finished top 10 in all our shows, which is a long way from the eliminations and bottom fives that we got last year. Next weekend we are moving up a grade and I am treating it the same as I treated my first ever show - not aiming for anything special for our first run at a higher grade, I will be happy completing... and yes the nerves will prob kick in, but it's all a learning curve 

My first show was an ODE and we got eliminated in SJ but were still allowed to go XC. The whole thing was a massive learning curve. I was nervous and tense but luckily I have a great friend who helped me out, got my horse ready for me, helped me warm up and tried to talk me through my nerves. I think nerves are very common for people's first shows. No matter how much preparation you do, you will still get the butterflies. 

My advice would be that if you feel ready, you prob are. Just go out and do local stuff, don't expect to do well and just go for the experience - no pressure. As you get better and more confident, your results will improve.  good luck xx


----------



## Kamakazi (Jun 10, 2013)

I started riding as soon as I was old enough to sit on a horse by myself. I started actually riding competitively around age 5 and showed until I was 19. 
I grew up with horses, so I'm not so sure I'm a good example.


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

I think my first barrel class was when I was 5 or 6! Got old video, my horse trotted so sweetly, got off course and someone had to get me back on track! It wasn't until several years later that speed came into the picture and no help needed to keep the pattern.


----------



## eeo11horse (Jun 22, 2012)

I've been riding for over 7 years but my first show was in 2010. Then in 2011 I was in a state FFA horse show, and finally last year I began my first real year of showing. I went to about 5 or 6 shows. This year I've been to 3.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I took lessons for about a year before I did my first show, flat classes only. I probably waited another year before I started doing Hunter Hack and little 2 foot courses. After that....each show got better and better, higher and higher.


----------



## rexing93 (Dec 6, 2012)

Thank you all for your comments! I really appreciate it!


----------

